# Marchington Barracks



## MMckay395 (Jun 19, 2011)

Today myself and two mates checked out the old Army Barracks in Marchington. This place used to be a Royal Army Ordnance Corp & Vehicle Depot built in the mid 50's and closed in the early 80's.

Read more: http://www.midlandsheritage.co.uk/military/143-marchington-barracks-depot.html#ixzz1Pl7JvLi6 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial No Derivatives






[/url] IMG_1247 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1253 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1254 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1255 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1256 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1258 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1259 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1263 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1264 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1267 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1269 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1272 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1277 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice, great pics...


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 20, 2011)

Great work thanks for sharing


----------

